# 18 dp power plant



## parkingjoe (Mar 19, 2007)

fed canna everything.


all brand new stuff for this grow as follows.......

2 x 600w hps sylvania growlux duel sprectrum bulbs fitted to digital ballasts.

start of flower probably wednesday when rooted in rockwool cubes plaved into 10 mins ago.

plants are dutch passion power plant and grow is as follows.


rockwool medium dripper fed each individual plant and plan is chop every side branch off for a single cola type grow.

wish me luck ill need it:bong: 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 23, 2007)

**** need a 90 elbow to set up dripper lines as left all hydro @ buddys. 


start flowering tomorrow 18 x dutch passion power plant single cola grow. 

enjoy

ps the pole inbetween the 2 digital lights is for fan to attach to can create an oscilating downward draft.

pkj:heart:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 23, 2007)

thought id add 18 dp power plants clones that are not yet rooted into their individual cubes so veg for a few days maybe under 1 x 400w as i dont want to stress plants out with 1200 watts worth of 180,000 new lumens when they have only been used to 2,100 under cloning lights:headbang2: 


so here goes this is my thailand holiday we are looking at dudes   


pkj:headbang2:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 23, 2007)

forgot the picture 


21,000 lumens not 2,100 


pkj:heart:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking good man.  What's a digital ballast do?  Does it include a timer?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2007)

hi Dizoelio a digital ballast is the power unit to high pressure sodium lighting/h.p.s. systems.


the normal type of ballast is a heavy box full of wrappeed up copper coils sort of.


this is a digital ballast the long profiled aluminum part at rear of reflector.


this is controlled via a computer motherboard type of thing therefore instant white light as soon as its plugged in no waiting about like older types whereby it starts buzzing then slowly gets orange then yellow then white light.


also the digital ballasts are completely silent in operation run lots cooler and the chip in the ballast compensates for the bulb eventually losing its lumens efficiency and thereby pumps more power to the bulb so always operating at maximum efficency of 90,000 lumens.

lastly the ballast and bulbs have a longer life.


cool
stuff


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2007)

oh and a 600w digital lamp runs at approximately the power wattage of a conventional 400w hps so lower electricity bills


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2007)

drippers to attach then sorted.

enjoy day one of flower under 2 x 600w hps.


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

looking great lapping up them nutrients got room dialed in with only 10 degree drop in night temps 

plants are about 2-3" fat rock hard buddage and about 7-8" tall.

enjoy 

pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 25, 2007)

Very impressive parkingjoe. Can't wait to see how they look in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! Just had to comment on the setup, very impressive! And your plants look quite killer also...drool drool...


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2007)

hi runby and bc thanks for kind comments and i canna wait either.....


not even checked on the plants today too busy at hydro store getting new stuff for next grow hydro set up..........

pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 28, 2007)

You are the man!


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 28, 2007)

cheers dude next time ill veg until 8-10" then flower single cola grow as they are only about 8" high but fat and are now 30 days into their 60 days flowering duration so enjoy :bolt: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 30, 2007)

another 5 days and advanced nutrients overdrive will be added to nute tank:headbang2: 


this is usually when the fun starts..........

ps something wrong with this grow no spider mites  


i knew washing my room down would start a trend with me 


enjoy.


ps 25 mr nice clones taken today for my friend who needs only 20 so i did 25 and chopped down and killed the mother plant so crit mass no more  


pkj:headbang2:


----------



## parkingjoe (May 2, 2007)

looking superb getting fatter daily best grow to date hassle free cept the cf drifts no bugs all clean in pkj growroom  :stoned:  

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 4, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11216


posted pic in mates diary my mistake

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

chopped at week 6 due to budrot on one plant.

finished at average height of 6" all 18 and dry weight was slightly over 9oz.

post pics in next hour

pkj

ps next grow for me is 15 unknown indicas and 15 critical mass all done single cola style in nft.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

enjoy people

pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

So you're getting about 3 quarters of an ounce off each one ?


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

just a couple of grams over half an oz dry from each plant which imho is not bad after 6 weeks and 6" height

next grow is into flower @ 8" single cola sog type grow and chopped @ week 5.an experiment really perpetual harvest technique every 5 weeks if next trial works.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

pkj 


as a footnote ive just personally tested my dutch passion power plant in a single skinner and i dont like the taste or the stone effect.

took 3 small tokes and not much in joint anyway and i trully feel a bit sick and my head feels like its made from lead.....sooooooooo heavyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeace: 

and my limbs feel as though they dont belong to my torso..........   tooooo strong for me people and i cannoty even begin to comprehend how im typing this reply 

i feel sick


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

Beautiful, hope you have a great time puffing.


----------



## allgrownup (May 31, 2007)

very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


i'm envious 

Im looking forward to harvesting right before 4th of july fingers crossed.  I'm going to wait for trichs to let me know when. but i really want to smoke my homegrown under bursts of color.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 31, 2007)

nice job there pkj look like some nice chunky buds ya got how far away from dry is it cant wait to hear how much ya pulled off


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

thanks all for kind words and chopped these beauties over 2 weeks ago and dry and cured some final dry weight was about 9 grams over 9 oz so therefore just over half an oz per plant.  the dried buds are so hard everyone comments they have never felt such rock hard buds as though they have been compressed.  its also funny when you weigh up 7 gms its looks like nothing.

chopped 2 weeks early yet had the smallest amount in a single skinner last night and after 1 small toke felt the effects and after 3 went on a whitey and felt sick as a dog.


far to strong for me.

pkj


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

damn nice.

i only wish myn was ready lol..

pkj since u know a little bit about this stuff i want to send u a pm..

be looking for it.


----------

